# Your Tesla is waiting



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

*Find out what it’s like to drive a Tesla!*Make your reservation in minutes
Still considering a Tesla? You can rent one from Hertz to drive with Uber for as low as $334 per week (excluding taxes and fees).1

Drivers renting a Tesla in Atlanta are currently earning an average of $26.17 per hour.** After booking, Hertz will email you a voucher that can be used for your Uber to the rental facility.

You could save an average of $50 - $100 per week on fuel by driving an electric vehicle.2 Powering up a Tesla is easy with access to the Tesla Supercharger network and EVgo fast chargers. Learn more.

Hertz rentals come with basic maintenance and insurance. Make your reservation today and get on the road!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Dearest Uber and Hertz:

Thank you for your extraordinarily generous offer.

I *already* keep $24-26 per hour *net* without any rental fees or other hidden charges like spider cracks on windshield that are not due to my negligence, but yet are excluded from your shit insurance coverage.

Kind Regards,
Best Most Awesomest Uber Driver Ever


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

I get this email & in app every week. Uber must be getting a healthy cut of the rental fees or a hefty referral fee.


----------



## CaddyDave (6 mo ago)

I rented a fully connected, unrestricted Tesla Model 3 on Turo a couple of months ago for a road trip to see what it was like. While it was the most fun I’ve ever had driving a car and it changed my mind on the idea of owning one, I wouldn’t rent one for Uber purposes.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

The marketing here just sucks, or maybe it's just Tesla that sucks and not enough lipstick for the pig:

`Driving an EV lets you save an average of $50-$100 per week on fuel`

`Estimated gas savings based on average weekly driver mileage and vehicle type. The cost of gas and the cost of charging vary by location and personal usage and are subject to price fluctuations.`


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Don't do it, don't get the Tesla Model 3 rental from hertz, I had one for 8 weeks, I had a damaged Tire due to a flat on the freeway, Hertz did not authorize the tire replacement, I paid $337 to Pep Boys to replace the tire, hertz did finally reimbursed me $140 of the $337 when I closed out the rental.

When I closed out the rental I was told by the Hertz representative, that I was supposed to take the car to such and such place and they would have replaced the car, they said they couldn't authorize the tire because Pep Boys wanted too much for it and they only paid $200 for tires, but the weird thing is though it was their towing service that took me to Pep boys, where my car sit there overnight, in fact I was approaching 24 hours with my car sitting at Pep Boys and not being authorized to replace the tire that's why I pay for it out of pocket cuz it was already Friday evening and I was going to lose a lot of money over the weekend if I didn't get the tire replaced,

And their customer service is a complete joke, one morning I was in Hemet California at around 9:00 a.m. on my way back to riverside, and I noticed my car was no longer in the Uber app I pulled over I called Hertz they couldn't fix it over the phone so I drove to the Hertz Center in riverside, I got there around 10:30 a.m., I was told I had to wait in line with all the other people that were renting, they didn't see me till after 3:00, and it took him about 10 minutes to fix the issue, and the same thing happened again 2 weeks later I called up around 9:30 a.m. saying my car is no longer in the app, they told me to call back they were busy I called back they were still busy they said they will call me back at 10:30 10:30 came and passed I called again at 10:45 finally got some help over the phone once again it took about 10 minutes to fix tihe issue, their customer service is a joke, I wouldn't advise getting a Tesla Model 3 from the Hertz rental program good luck to you if you do.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Don't do it, don't get the Tesla Model 3 rental from hertz


Don't rent *anything* from the Hertz-Uber office. Never! They completely suck. Worst service ever. And god help you if a flying rock chips the windshield. You're paying for that ***** outta pocket at about $300! Seriously, nobody's insurance will take that claim.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Agree, renting from Hertz, especially a Tesla, is bad new for Uber drivers.

I have friends who Ubered in rented Tesla's, never again they say.

What a lot of drivers don't know is, because of the increased amount of driving, increases the chances of small dings, chips, bumps and scrapes occurring.

My truck has plenty of them, why I have putty, goof off and touch up paint. As long as it's not serious damage or contrasts a lot, like black primer or cone scrapes on a white vehicle, most pax don't notice small stuff. Unless it's on black, red or blue vehicle. White is easiest to hide stuff.

Clean it up, touch it up and give it a shine and the pax think a 8 year old vehicle is brand new. ,😆


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Agree, renting from Hertz, especially a Tesla, is bad new for Uber drivers.
> 
> I have friends who Ubered in rented Tesla's, never again they say.
> 
> ...


Little know fact.. When you need body work and to have a panel painted, white is the hardest color to match. You can almost always see when a white car has been in an accident. And of course it shows dirt more than most colors.


----------



## pohunohi27 (9 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> *Find out what it’s like to drive a Tesla!*Make your reservation in minutes
> Still considering a Tesla? You can rent one from Hertz to drive with Uber for as low as $334 per week (excluding taxes and fees).1
> 
> Drivers renting a Tesla in Atlanta are currently earning an average of $26.17 per hour.** After booking, Hertz will email you a voucher that can be used for your Uber to the rental facility.
> ...


What the **** are you A Uber employee doing an infomercial shut the **** up


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

pohunohi27 said:


> What the *** are you A Uber employee doing an infomercial shut the *** up


Reading is helpful.



Heisenburger said:


> Dearest Uber and Hertz:
> 
> Thank you for your extraordinarily generous offer.
> 
> ...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

pohunohi27 said:


> What the *** are you A Uber employee doing an infomercial shut the *** up


"Hertz rentals come with basic maintenance and insurance"

yes very basic,
like free oil change and state minimum insurance.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

Most people who are renting the tesla from uber are doing just fine and have no issues, you just don’t hear from them cause they’re too busy making $350 a day to come online and join a forum and be like weeeeee it’s so great, you only hear from the complainers who represent less than 1% of tesla renters.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ambiguous said:


> Most people who are renting the tesla from uber are doing just fine and have no issues, you just don’t hear from them cause they’re too busy making $350 a day to come online and join a forum and be like weeeeee it’s so great, you only hear from the complainers who represent less than 1% of tesla renters.


I had the model 3 for 8 weeks, what I don't understand is the mindset of if I drive my own car I'm not making any money due to car depreciation, but I can drive Hertz Tesla car and pay their depreciation on their car and now I'm making money, it's basically what they are doing paying depreciation of someone else's car I am totally completely lost at that mindset.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I had the model 3 for 8 weeks, what I don't understand is the mindset of if I drive my own car I'm not making any money due to car depreciation, but I can drive Hertz Tesla car and pay their depreciation on their car and now I'm making money, it's basically what they are doing paying depreciation of someone else's car I am totally completely lost at that mindset.


It’s for people with no car and no money for a down payment and bad credit. Makes more sense to rent if you work full time due to all the miles you put on your own car anyway, it depends on personal situation like if you owe on the car you have and if you don’t how much longer is really going to last you


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> paying depreciation of someone else's car I am totally completely lost at that mindset.


It's loser's thinking. These are the same folks who also *expect to end up ahead *when:

Buying lottery tickets
Playing casino games
HAW : *H*ouse *A*lways *W*ins!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Heisenburger said:


> It's loser's thinking. These are the same folks who also *expect to end up ahead *when:
> 
> Buying lottery tickets
> Playing casino games
> HAW : *H*ouse *A*lways *W*ins!


Well the mindset fascinated the hell out of me, and why does it fascinate me, cuz I was one of the leasers of the Uber lease to own program that they had back in 2014-2015 I had rented a brand new Ford Fusion Hybrid 2015 SE leased it in late 2014 drove the car to almost 200,000 miles never had one issue with it the car got nearly 40 miles to a gallon, but many on this site told me I was crazy because I was leasing at $752 a month, that = about $174 per week, many on this site we're telling me that's way too much, I should just go out and buy a car even if it is a high interest rate then it would still be cheaper than the $752 a month I was paying uber, for a car that I would own after I'm done paying it,

So I'm just trying to figure out why back then I was crazy for paying $752 a month for a car I would own after I was done with the payments, but now many who are renting Tesla are considered doing great for renting a car at around $1460 a (standard range) month for a car they will never own.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> So I'm just trying to figure out why


No difference. Renters and lessors are both paying a premium compared to buying/owning the asset.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> many who are renting Tesla are considered doing great


This is a very fringe minority opinion and one that's held by those who either aren't business minded or just paid shills.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

painfreepc said:


> Well the mindset fascinated the hell out of me, and why does it fascinate me, cuz I was one of the leasers of the Uber lease to own program that they had back in 2014-2015 I had rented a brand new Ford Fusion Hybrid 2015 SE leased it in late 2014 drove the car to almost 200,000 miles never had one issue with it the car got nearly 40 miles to a gallon, but many on this site told me I was crazy because I was leasing at $752 a month, that = about $174 per week, many on this site we're telling me that's way too much, I should just go out and buy a car even if it is a high interest rate then it would still be cheaper than the $752 a month I was paying uber, for a car that I would own after I'm done paying it,
> 
> So I'm just trying to figure out why back then I was crazy for paying $752 a month for a car I would own after I was done with the payments, but now many who are renting Tesla are considered doing great for renting a car at around $1460 a (standard range) month for a car they will never own.


One major reason, is that if you are honest on your taxes, you can't take the std mileage deduction.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Drove a tesla back in uhh 2013?? and It was nice... could not get past the whole crappy interior though... the cheap door panels, rattling plastcs, cheap frunk liner etc... it makes my 20 year old daily seem like a luxury car. The acceleration though was amazing.... but in bumper to bumper, interior quality is more important imo... the tech / novelty is neat but wears off fast.... 



the newer models seem to be the same more less... and the mile wide panel gaps.... 

Its neat, but not worth the price imo.. also can;t see paying hose high rental prices for it...


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

OldBay said:


> Little know fact.. When you need body work and to have a panel painted, white is the hardest color to match. You can almost always see when a white car has been in an accident. And of course it shows dirt more than most colors.


1: When one lives in near constant sunlight, white is essential in reflecting heat and light.

2: As far as white being hard to match, usually not much of a problem with touch ups. Blends right in. Larger areas the entire vehicle should be painted or the body panel replaced with matching factory paint. Pax usually doesn't nitpick over details as long as its clean and shiny inside and out, no obvious cosmetic damage.

3: White paint, even if a bit dirty, still looks clean. Shouldn't be dirty in the first place if Ubering. But sometimes can't be helped. Again pax don't care too much as long as one drives safely. Also as long as its clean inside and there is water and candy. 😆

I have a 8 year old pickup truck that pax swear looks brand new.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

In Philadelphia pa 99.9% rode in a Tesla. Fact they get first rides before us. Best ones too.
So uber who has no fleet of thier own, so imagine them getting drivers to lease $60,000 cars for uber x at less than 70 cents a mile.
Either way. The drivers are jackass,s unless they can do premier.


----------



## zukey (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if it is worth it to pay the extra $70 to Hertz for extra insurance coverage?


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

zukey said:


> Does anyone know if it is worth it to pay the extra $70 to Hertz for extra insurance coverage?


If you have anxiety yes


----------

